# door panel removal



## roooster (Feb 16, 2015)

hi folks very new to this so please bare with me ....
i'v just purchased a 2004 Xtrail and love it but the drivers handle is coming away ... How do i take off the door panel is there any videos showing this... 
i'v searched youtube but no luck ... 
many thanks :nerd:


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=nissan+door+handle+replacement

Any of these should help you. There is nothing unique about the x trail door handles. For specific info you might want to get a copy of the factory service manual. Its being offered for download if you join the x trail group on Facebook. Good luck.


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

link to the facebook group offering that
?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1547516198828844/


----------



## roooster (Feb 16, 2015)

Than you so much ... Not on Facebook but I will get my wife to like .,, thanks again :smiley:


----------



## roooster (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks lads I sent of a Freind request on Facebook.. Just one more thing ... How many gallons does the xtrail 2.2 dci tank Hold . Trying to work out MPG ?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Don't know about the diesels, but ours hold 60 L. I will let you convert to gallons be they imperial or US. However you don't really need to know this to calculate mileage. Just fill it up, keep track of your mileage on the counter, and then when you fill up again see how much fuel you put in and then divide it into the mileage driven.


----------



## roooster (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi I have an Xtrail & it does not have cruise control ... Can it be fitted as if it done in the factory also front spot lights ?? How much in Euros to do ??


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Rooster, where there is a will there is a way but it might be expensive. There is a company that makes aftermarket cruise control that you could install, but you will have to do some googling. Probably easiest to find used units from an X that has gone off to salvage heaven. Biggest issue is probably the wiring. Its possible that its there for fog lights to be installed, but I guess its not on your light control arm, so you would probably need a switch installed.


----------

